# Help to identify these two pieces of wood



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2013)

These two pieces were freebees which has been with me for more than a year. Please help to identify them.
Thanks 
Stephen


----------



## Silverado (Mar 31, 2013)

Could be Curly Maple and Figured Amboyna.


----------



## juteck (Mar 31, 2013)

Top one cherry.   Bottom maybe maple?


----------



## JohnU (Mar 31, 2013)

To me.... The top looks like Olive wood and the bottom maple burl.  Just my guess...


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses. 
Appreciated. My knowledge on wood is poor. Thanks again for the leads. 
Stephen


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Mar 31, 2013)

Pity this Wood ID Kit from Rockler might be useful


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 31, 2013)

Bottom looks like curly maple not sure on the top one.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 31, 2013)

figured cherry and maple. Some of the lines in the cherry are called pitch or gum lines.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 2, 2013)

Top looks live olive and the bottom maple.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stephen said:


> These two pieces were freebees which has been with me for more than a year. Please help to identify them.
> Thanks
> Stephen


Bottom looks like some sort of maple possible curley maple.  Top I don't know I've seen canary wood about that color but not that grain.


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 2, 2013)

Top Olivewood   The bottom could be a pale olivewood also, or maple


----------



## juteck (Apr 2, 2013)

low_48 said:


> figured cherry and maple. Some of the lines in the cherry are called pitch or gum lines.



My same thinking for the top one being cherry!


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stephen said:


> These two pieces were freebees which has been with me for more than a year. Please help to identify them.
> Thanks
> Stephen


Well now we've narrowed it down enough to "pick two" call them that and say "that's my story and I'm stickin' to it" to anyone who asks.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Although my initial reaction to the top one was olive , I think cherry is probably correct . Olive has a distinctive smell when turned , cherry much less so - very slightly sweet , occasionally maraschino smell .


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2013)

*Wood ID*

Thanks for all the inputs. Conclusion - The front piece has been narrowed down to curly maple. The other has split beyond saving while working on it. Too embarassing to say how. 
As Smitty said it will be one - maple and will stick to the name. LOL
Thanks again


----------



## mrmartyking (Apr 5, 2013)

I would agree with Top - Olive 
and bottom - Maple


----------

